# coversure number



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

anyone got another number as got no answer at office ? does anyone know if its open ? had van broke into so need sort side window .. asap :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I have:

0870 458 5652 and
01793 642555

Hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Andy, you have pm with the number for the glass company.

Best number to ring is 0800 308 1408, although we don't work saturdays.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

cheers all sorted , window been fitted monday morning . many thanks 
how ever done it will pay :devil::devil:

cheers matey


----------

